# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Ученые доказали - изменить судьбу возможно

## Irina

*Ученые доказали - изменить судьбу возможно
*
Многие люди не довольны своей судьбой. Однообразие надоело. Они не пытаются изменить свою судьбу, так как не верят, что это возможно. Ученые доказали, что судьба человека – это результат его мыслей и поступков. И с помощью определенных технологий возможно без проблем повлиять на свою жизнь и сильно изменить ее.

*Что это за технологии?*

Для того, чтоб наладить свою судьбу и обрести счастье психологи рекомендует применять самовнушение . Этот метод очень эффективный. Благодаря ему можно перепрограммировать свое подсознание с негативного жизненного сценария на позитивный. Главное иметь сильное желание и веру в то, что ваша ментальная работа принесет вам успех.

*Как заниматься самовнушением?*

Для того, чтоб этот метод сработал нужно применять его регулярно до тех пор, пока сладкие перемены не придут в вашу жизнь. Если вы будете пропускать упражнения, то вся работа будет проделана напрасно. Поэтому вам потребуется самодисциплина и настойчивость. Так же важно приступать к самовнушению в хорошем настроении. Поэтому если у вас апатия или тревожные мысли, вначале выплесните их или переключитесь на позитив. А потом приступайте к практике.
Лучше всего, если вы будете заниматься перепрограммированием своей судьбы утром, сразу после того как выйдите из состояния сна или ночью, перед объятьями морфея. В это время ваши усилия будут более эффективными.

*Техники самовнушения.*

Существует достаточно много способов воздействия на подсознания – это аффирмации, психологические настрои, различные медитативные техники, визуализация, мантры, молитвы и многие другие. Выбор огромен. И вы должны подобрать ту методику, которая идеальна именно для вас. Все люди разные и то, что подходит одному человеку, другому может и не подойти. Поэтому пробуйте, и доверяйте своей интуиции. Она вам подскажет верное решение.
Помимо работы с сознанием так же важны и действия. Важно как изменить свою жизнь к лучшему, в каком направлении идти. Поразмышляйте об этом. Какие конкретные действия вы можете совершить для преображения своей судьбы.

Составьте себе четкий план действий и идите вперед, веря в себя и в свои огромные возможности
Если вы будете сочетать работу ума с конкретными действиями, а так же совершать добрые поступки, то ваша судьба начнет постепенно меняться. Главное это поверить в то, что вы ХОЗЯИН СВОЕЙ ЖИЗНИ и все в ваших руках. Будьте счастливы!

----------


## vova230

Все правильно, судьбу можно изменить, но очень тяжело.

----------


## Irina

А так хочется её изменить. Кстати, заметила, если я чего-то очень сильно Не хочу, то этого и не происходит. Но это касается только неприятных вещей о которых я знаю заранее.

----------


## vova230

Кстати читал про Трансферинг реальности, там именно и расказывается о том как можно влиять на свою жизнь притягивая нужные для себя события. Вроде как работает. Правда у меня не очень получается, но действительно кое что работает.

----------


## Irina

А я читала про то, что можно записать то что хочешь, фотками можно всё это снабдить и повесить перед глазами. Смотреть и представлять каждый день.

----------

